# How many 12 months tourist visas?



## evernow1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I'm from France and I love Australia!
I've had one 6 months tourist visa and and four 12 months with every time two to five months in France in between.
Every time I apply I show the immi suficient funds, travel projects and friends invitations. 
Sometimes the immi ask me a few questions when I arrive in Australia and last time I applied someone from the embassy rang me for a phone interview ( Why do I want to go again? What did I do last time I went there? What will I do this time? What will I do when I come back to France? How do I get my money?) to finaly accept to give me my 12 months...
I want to go again...
Is there a limit to the number of times I can come back to Australia as a tourist?
Thank you for taking time to answer my question.
E1


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There's no limit and if you've shown you have adequate funds and are not doing anything considered possibly illegal then 'there should not be an issue with granting you a visa anytime.
That they rang you last time to check things may at least now have them recognising you are a legitimate traveller who just wants to enjoy some wide open spaces and warmth of susnshine for longer months of the year than France can offer or to get away from the NH winter.
The other reason they could have rung would of course have been suspecting you may go to Australia for seasonal work or whatever but again having adequate funds should allay that.


----------



## evernow1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you! I'll go again! E1


----------

